# Beretta 92 Trigger Issue



## POWDERnPRIMERS (May 30, 2014)

I've had a Beretta 92 for quite some time, never a problem. Just recently something started with the trigger. Occasionally it doesn't quite reset in single action, but if you just lightly touch it the trigger pops forward. This happens almost every time I manually cock the hammer and infrequently when I rack the slide.

I popped the right grip off and the trigger bar spring was in place. When I manually cock the hammer about half way through its travel I feel a gritty metal on metal feeling. When the trigger fails to reset the trigger bar doesn't pop all the way up. At first I assumed it might be a bad trigger spring but when I tested the trigger bar to see how much force was required to free it and reset the trigger it seemed more than what should be required of the spring.

Curiously when I remover the bar spring all together I wasn't getting that gritty feeling through the hammer...smooth as butter like always. Pop the spring back in, gritty.

Completely stumped. The only thing I've done to the pistol recently is change the recoil spring and put in the d-spring but I don't see how that could be impacting trigger reset?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Change the trigger return spring and trigger bar spring for good measure.


----------

